# porchswing



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

When I joined WWT forum one of the things I mentioned that I liked to build was porchswings. My stepson and his wife bought a house about a year ago and he called me awhile back and asked me if I would build him one for their front porch and I told him I would. So here's the deal, if anyone wants to see a boring build thread on my progress of a swing build I will gladly post pictures of the progress.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Do it. Build thread is always better than no build thread.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Okee dokee miller woodwork you asked for it LOL.I'll post pictures.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You bet we want pisctures!*

Here I thought this was gonna be a porch swing for you, but I know you don't have time to sit out on the porch. Do you have a porch? 
You can always go to the step son's house...... :yes:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't think houses down there even had front porches.... I've only seen those concrete front stoops like the ones up here in Tampa.

However, I'm in for a swing build.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill i have 25 working days left and i will have a whole bunch of time to set on a porchswing, RETIREMENT!!!!!!!!

Jonnie we do have porches on alot of the houses but most are too small for a swing. 

Now back to the project ---- i made quite a bit of progress today, and was going to take a few pictures and post them but, well ---kick back and that's all i'm gonna say.:thumbdown:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Well my arm got to feeling better after my happy accident so I figured I would get back to work on the swing. This is an end view of the front support.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a photo of what the entire base looks like, everything is just dry fit right now due to some needed sanding. I will send. ore photos later.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Cut the piece that covers the ends of the cross supports, the first seat slat overhangs this piece 5/8".


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is an overall view of the swing










Supports for the arms are done and have started making the arms. I am mortising out about 3/8" on the underside of the arm for a nice wiggle free fit. I still have to cut the design on the swing arm but haven't made up my mind how I want it to look. Coming off of the backside of the front arm support will be a cup/beer holder that will swing out from under the swing arm.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Tried out the mortises to see if they fit over the support posts and they did.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice progress. thank you for sharing


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You got a nice build going on there and it looks STURDY!!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, right now it doesn't look like much, hopefully when I get a few contours going it will look different. There are no plans to work off of, this project is a wing it kind of as I go which is kind of fun.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Not even a paper napkin your good

Jerry


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

No jerry not even a paper napkin. Nice thing about swings is you can let your Imagination run wild. Main thing about building swings is making the seat comfortable and have the proper angle on the back, other than that it's just whatever trickles your fancy.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

[/attach]

Pictue on the left shows the seat slats cut to length and laying in place.

the picture on the right just shows the roundover i used to ease the edges.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

just another picture of the seat bottom.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Worked on the arms and the vertical supports for the swing back. Now I have to figure out how I want the back of the swing to look. I have a few ideas but I'm thinking maybe I should draw something on paper first before I start chopping all my wood up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*something with a curve?*

Lots of ideas here;
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...p=image&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=wooden+porch+swing


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I think your building a great swing. I'm sure it will fit my butt too. I like the arm posts. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally got the top and bottom supports mortised, the slats that go between these supports will be 20" long with a tennon 1-3/4" long on each end of the slats. The support for the top will have a 2x6 glued to it so I can make the profile. I had to do it that way because my mortising machine will only accomidate 3". The mortises look a little ragged ( dull mortising bit) that will be covered with the shoulder of the tennon so it's no big deal.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

garryswf said:


> Finally got the top and bottom supports mortised, the slats that go between these supports will be 20" long with a tennon 1-3/4" long on each end of the slats. The support for the top will have a 2x6 glued to it so I can make the profile. I had to do it that way because my mortising machine will only accomidate 3". The mortises look a little ragged ( dull mortising bit) that will be covered with the shoulder of the tennon so it's no big deal.


How long did it take to cut all those? Tenons to have shoulders too. Lots of work. Well made.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I know, it doesn't look like I got much done today but I have been busy. I now have the mortises in the vertical supports and the tennons cut on the horizontal pieces. I think when I get done with this swing I'll take my mortising bits and have them sharpened, trust me they need it bad. Next on my agenda is to make a template for the profile that gets glued on the top horizontal piece.
After that I have to make a template for the slats that make up the back. Be patient with me guys, I'm old, slow and to be honest I just work when I want. RETIRED REMEMBER!!!!!!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Making the template for the slats that will go in the back of the swing. There will be 15 of these to make up the back of the swing.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Swing is looking great.
That jig to build the template for the back slats is COOL! Are you pattern routing the rest of the slats?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

These slats were traced using the template and rough cut about 1/8" from the line. Once all 15 are rough cut on the bandsaw the template will be attached to each slat to clean up the edges. After the edges are done there will tennons put on each end of every slat.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

MapleMoose the template will be screwed to each slat and the edges will be cleaned up using a patterening bit on my router table.I like to make a template for anything that i feel i might use on other projects ( swings ). I was a little disappointed with the different colors of the cedar, but, i have been to two different home depots stores an that is the best they had. I will post more pictures when i make a little more progress.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Got the back done all it needs is a little more sanding.









Yes we all make mistakes, and no I'm not gonna leave it like that, I will fix it.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Al, sorry i didn't reply to you about the corner posts. they are hollow so the rope that holds the swing isn't visable.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Fantastic work


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

garryswf said:


> Al, sorry i didn't reply to you about the corner posts. they are hollow so the rope that holds the swing isn't visable.


It's probably the best looking Porch swing I've seen. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Now that is turning out real nice, thanks for the thread. :thumbsup: I just have to keep this out of site of my wife or I know what will be added to my Loafer List., :blink:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Carvel just to show you I am a good guy I'll make you a deal you can't turn down. I've been drinking crown royal for awhile now, and have been saving the bags it comes in in hopes that my mother in law would make me a quilt, which ain't happened yet. From the looks of things I'll probably be in AA before she does. Now if your wife sews quilts I'm guessing you and I could work out a deal, she would get her swing and I would get my quilt. What say you Carvel?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This picture is a photo of the swing arm.











And this photo shows the cup holder when it is pivoted out from under the arm. There will be a stop on the underside of the arm to stop the cupholder from pivoting to far when it is under the arm.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Swing-out cup holders 
Too cool.

Takes me back to Kenbo's hummer build:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/kenbo-buggymans-2nd-build-hummer-48390/index12/#post453766


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Too bad I don't have a big enough porch...yet!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

That is one cool cup holder


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Outstanding Build.:thumbsup:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the replies felows, i'll post the final picture as soon as i get the cupholders done and mounted.

Itchy the swing turned out pretty good, but the quality of this build doesn't come close to perfection i see when i look at the guitars that you build. i will say this on my behalf, the swing is comfortable.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is what the cupholder will look like when it is finished. I am on hold for now because my router bits evidently are real difficult to sharpen!!!!!!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

garryswf said:


> This is what the cupholder will look like when it is finished. I am on hold for now because my router bits evidently are real difficult to sharpen!!!!!!


Sweet!!!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the cup holder idea!

I like the Crown Royal, but I don't think Mrs. Carvel is up to quilting.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Cupholders are done and mounted.









Wanted to try it out, my stepson has cork that he will cut and install on the cupholder for his beer to set on. That will be installed after he sprays on the polyurethane. This was a fun project and can't wait to start on the next one. after my stepson gets the finish sprayed on and him and i get it hung on his front porch i'll snap a picture and post it so you can see this projects final resting place.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sweet job Garry. You really did a nice job. 
Looks real comfy.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Dom, I've had the same template to make the contour for the seat for years, have had a lot of complements about the comfort aspect.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the final resting place for the swing, it is not that red but that's how the picture came out.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the happy owner trying it out, I guess if the mountains are blue that's the time to drink them. Least I say he does like the swing.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This is gorgeous! I loved reading through the process. Thank you!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome swing man!


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

That's some awesome work on the swing! Those cup holders are sweet! Thanks for sharing, really appreciate the time you took to take pictures, I know I hate stopping production to take pictures. :thumbsup:


----------

